# Sweet old Jawbreaker..



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just a pic of my old male Jawbreaker being stroked by my 6 year old son - he really enjoy it 



















Jawbreaker turns 2 years may 26 and is still looking good and a bit plump too :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww, he's a very cutie - and he definitely looks like he is enjoying that ear rub :lol:


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

awww, i love, what a sweetie


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Aaawwwwww! He's soo cute, he certainly looks happy with an ear rub


----------

